# Steam servers too busy?



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey there, I just bought the orange box online. I used the cd key from the purchase to activate the games on steam. They now show up on my games list. I right click team fortress two and click install. It shows a progress bar saying preparing installation files.. And then proceeds to tell me the steam servers are currently to busy and to try again later. I've tried at least 30 times in the last 3 days and no luck. Does this have anything to do with the friends network being down and steam server repairs? Its frustrating not being able to play games that i've purchased.


----------



## Bookworm99 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, this does happen when the Steam servers get overloaded. It also happens with -cough- pirate versions of Steam (I had a friend who "borrowed" it from someone and couldn't download anything). I'd just wait to see if it comes back up, if not, contact tech support or get a refund.


----------



## jt217 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am having the exact same problem. I purchased the orange box on Oct. 19th and it worked until the 25th. Since the 25th I have been getting the steam servers are too busy message whenever I try to install any of the new games. I have tried to fix this through the steam support system and many other forums. Perhaps the servers really could be overloaded and have been for the past week and a half? Either way, I think that it's ridiculous.


----------



## gamerboy (Oct 24, 2007)

Atleast you lot can play your games without timing out and always get connection closing


----------



## ruulio (Jun 4, 2008)

i got cracked steam it donloaded 24% and then came same problem. I hope that servers really are overvloaded


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Buy the software and we can help you, ruulio.

Pankey, it really is quite likely that the Steam servers are just a bit overwhelmed. I bought Orange Box last year and had to deal with rather slow downloads when it did work.


----------



## ruulio (Jun 4, 2008)

what software you mean


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

ruulio said:


> *i got cracked steam* it donloaded 24% and then came same problem. I hope that servers really are overvloaded


----------



## Lareth (Apr 11, 2009)

Why do you crack steam, it's free?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

This thread started three years ago, LOL.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Aye, and it now be closed.


----------

